# sponsorship and timeline



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I am planning on sponsoring my boyfried, soon to be husband, to come from the UK to live in Canada. We have not started the process yet as we are not married. Does anyone have any idea what the timeline is for sponsorship, and can we start the process now even thought we are not married yet? 

Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Check the CIC website all the answers are in there, from what I have learned timelines mostly depend on your circumstanses and personal history.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> I am planning on sponsoring my boyfried, soon to be husband, to come from the UK to live in Canada. We have not started the process yet as we are not married. Does anyone have any idea what the timeline is for sponsorship, and can we start the process now even thought we are not married yet?
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


Without marriage the sponsorship is contingent on you and your boyfriend having lived in a common-law relationship for a minimum of one year. You have to able to prove this via utility bills, rental/mortgage agreements etc, etc. If you have these requirements then spousal sponsorship should probably take 4-6 months or less.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

123me said:


> I am planning on sponsoring my boyfried, soon to be husband, to come from the UK to live in Canada. We have not started the process yet as we are not married. Does anyone have any idea what the timeline is for sponsorship, and can we start the process now even thought we are not married yet?
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


Hey,

In order to reduce the processing time of his residency application make sure he applies from the UK (or anywhere outside Canada). 

It implies that you as a couple are separated and only waiting for the VISA/residency to get together again. If he applies in Canada, say on a visit trip you'll wait longer for his residency permit to be processed.

Make sure you do produce enough evidence of your relationship with your boyfriend to CIC (photos, bills, joint bank acct if any, emails (yes, even the bit more intimate ones ), msn chats, etc. The more evidence you produce, the less they question it.

I was told once you do apply for his residency you can also apply for some sort of permit which would allow him to live and work here while the residency steps are "in process". I have not checked this info and I don't know whether it is true. You'd have to go to 'cic.gc.ca' to find out.

Much good luck!


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help. Our relationship spans over decades and it will be great to finally live together in one country.


----------

